# les œufs - prononciation



## Cracker Jack

J'ai une question.  Comment prononce-t-on ''les oeufs?''  J'ai l'idée que on fait de la liason entre s et o.  Mais, s'il y a seulement une ''s'' c'est prononcée comme z.  Ma question - comme fait-on la distinction entre ''les oeufs'' et ''les zoos.''  

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Bonjour,

- oeufs


> [oef], plur. [ø] et, parfois, [oef].


- zoo


> [zo]. [zo].


 
En fait la confusion pourrait se faire entre les _zoos_ c´est les _os _([o]. ), ou encore avec _les eaux_.

Désolée, je crains t´avoir compliqué encore plus les choses  
Au revoir


----------



## Cracker Jack

Cintia&Martine said:


> En fait la confusion pourrait se faire entre les _zoos_ c´est les _os _([o]. ), ou encore avec _les eaux_.
> 
> Désolée, je crains t´avoir compliqué encore plus les choses
> Au revoir


 
Evidemment. En fait il y a d'autres mots.

Les eaux
Les sceaux
Les sous
Les saouls

La phonetique française est telle compliquée.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re-bonjour,

Non, on ne peut pas confondre:
-les "z" eaux et les sceaux ni avec ceux qui suivent, 
mais on prononce de la même façon:
- les sceaux, les sots, les sauts...

Je suis d´accord avec toi:


> La phonétique française est tellement compliquée.


Mais je suis sûre qu´il y a plus compliqué encore: tout dépend de quelle langue on vient.

Au revoir


----------



## Cracker Jack

Merci beaucoup C&M.  Je crois personellement que celle d'anglais est plus compliquée.  Tandis que en français il y a des règles établiés, la prononciation des mots anglais est imprévisible. Il faut se familiariser avec la phonétique par l'écoute.  Dans une certaine mesure, la même chose est appliquée à la compréhension orale française.

En revanche, celles d'espagnol et de japonais sont plus faciles parce qu'on prononce par l'orthographe.


----------



## DrLindenbrock

Aoyama said:


> Les *oeufs* suivent les *boeufs* , les *voeux*, les *cieux*, les *yeux* with [ø] (the only correct way to pronounce oeufs, [oef] being wrong). It should also be written with _e dans l'o_ , something that regrettably I cannot do with this machine.


 
Comme ça: _un œuf, deux œufs_

Il faux dire qu'on voit très souvent le E et le O séparés, parce que je crois que, même en France, les claviers n'ont pas ce caractère. Moi aussi je l'ai pris de lexilogos point com (je le cite comme ça parce que beaucoup des utilisateurs de WR l'utilise, mais je ne suis pas sûr de pouvoir mettre des liens etc. etc.).

A plus


----------



## iNyar

Cracker Jack said:


> Evidemment. En fait il y a d'autres mots.
> 
> Les eaux
> Les sceaux
> Les sous
> Les saoul



Pour être sûr que tout le monde a bien compris, je récapitule :

Ce qui permet de faire la distinction entre tout ça :
1. prononciation de la consonne : [s] ("sel", "citron") et [z] ("zoo", "zéro")
2. prononciation de la voyelle finale : [o] ("eau", "beau"),  ("vous", "ou") et [ø] ("eux", "jeu")

Au niveau de la consonne,
- on prononce [z] quand il y a une liaison avec le "s" de "Les" :

Les eaux [lƐzo]
Les os [lƐzo] (même prononciation, parce qu'au pluriel, on ne prononce pas le "s")
Les oeufs [lƐzø] (prononciation "eu", comme "jeu")
 - on prononce [z] aussi quand le mot commence par un "z" :

Les zoos [lƐzo]
(-> même prononciation que "les eaux" et "les os", mais on ne trouvera presque jamais "zoo" au pluriel !)
 - on prononce [s] quand le mot commence par un "s" (ou "c", ou "sc") :

 Les sceaux [lƐso]
Les seaux [lƐso] (même prononciation)
Les sots [lƐsɔ] (ici, le "o" est plus ouvert ou plus bref, mais il est possible que certains ne fassent plus la différence, et donc que ce soit la même prononciation que "eaux")
Les sous [lƐsu] (prononciation "ou", comme "vous")
Les saouls [lƐsu] (même prononciation)
J'espère que c'est plus clair comme ça


----------



## EtienneCarioca

Taper au clavier les ligatures, en français, il y a un cas de ligature: "œ":
Quand deux lettres sont liées, ont dit qu'il y a « ligature ». Si vous utilisez Word (ou un autre traitement de texte) sous Windows, vous devez taper ctrl (ou une autre touche contrôle) puis le code ASCII du caractère.

ctrl 207 = œ

Si vous utilisez un clavier QWERTY sur un Macintosh, vous devez taper alt et les touches suivantes :

alt q = œ

Si tu utilises un clavier AZERTY sur un Macintosh, vous devez taper alt et les touches suivantes :

alt o = œ

Quand vous ouvrez le tableau des caractères, dans Word, le logiciel affiche l'équivalent clavier pour chacun, dans une petite fenêtre, au bas du tableau.


----------



## EtienneCarioca

Extrait de Wikipedia:



> Notons que si le digramme œu français se prononce [ø] ou [œ], les œ des mots provenant du grec devraient s’entendre [e] (œdème comme édème, œsophage comme ésophage, œcuménique comme écuménique, Œdipe comme Édipe et même cœlacanthe comme sélacanthe) ; l’usage courant préfère parfois [ø], mais pas dans tous les cas (fœtus).
> 
> [...]
> 
> Liste des mots et expressions contenant œ [modifier]
> normalement prononcé [e] : cœlacanthe, cœlentéré, Œdipe, fœtus, œcuménique, œdème, œnologie, œsophage, Œnone, œnochoé, Œniadæ, œdicnème, Phœnix (îles) ou Phoenix (Arizona)
> digrammes prononcés [œ] : bœuf, chœur, cœur, manœuvre, mœurs, œil, œillet, œuf, œuvre, sœur
> digrammes prononcés [ø] : nœud, vœu


Source


----------



## Aoyama

Les *oeufs* suivent les *boeufs* , les *voeux*, les *cieux*, les *yeux *avec [ø] (la seule façon correcte de prononcer, [oef] n'étant pas correct).
Je n'avais pas fait attention que le forum était en français seulement, ach ...
Pour le e dans l'o, les manips informatiques varient ... Au Japon c'est Alt +&+e ... Mais ne marche pas ici ...


----------



## calembourde

Bonjour et bonnes fêtes,

Je viens d'écouter ce podcast dans lequel une femme prononce le f dans la phrase _« preparer les œufs »_. (Vers 1 minute 46) Est-ce qu'il y a vraiment des gens qui le prononcent comme ça, ou c'est un effet comique ? Ou bien j'ai mal entendu et il ne s'agit pas d'œufs ?


----------



## itka

Je n'ai pas tout écouté parce que cette voix est particulièrement fatigante ! 

C'est un discours qui se veut comique et joue sur l'accent curieux de cette femme. Je dois dire que je ne l'ai pas identifié. Ce pourrait être un accent régional (plutôt du côté Dauphiné - Savoie - Jura ou Suisse) mais il y a des traits qui me semblent différents. C'est peut-être une mauvaise imitation ???

En tous cas, sa prononciation de "oeuffffs" n'est pas normale du tout en français. Est-ce un effet comique (ou qui se veut tel)?

Ca m'intrigue ! Tiens, je crois que je vais réécouter parce que j'aimerais comprendre 
.........................................
_Suite _
Oui ! Effectivement, c'est une émission comique. Cette "femme" (je me demande d'ailleurs si ce n'est pas un homme qui parle avec une voix de tête) exagère à outrance l'accent suisse et dit des énormités pour faire rire...Moi, ça ne me fait pas rire, mais nous n'avons pas tous le même sens de l'humour !
En ce qui concerne les "oeuffffs", peut-être est-ce une exagération d'une prononciation populaire d'une région suisse ? Pas français, de toutes façons. A oublier !


----------



## itka

En effet, j'ai pensé à lui, mais je ne suis pas sûre...


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

J'ai récemment regardé un film québécois où le mot ''oeufs'' était prononcé comme ''oe*f*'', contrairement à ce disent les français.

Est-ce que cette prononciation est standard au Québec?


----------



## croust'

la prononciation avec le *f* final me semble désuète et rustique mais déjà entendue chez moi dans l'ouest de la France.


----------



## Aoyama

> la prononciation avec le *f* final me semble désuète et rustique


et incorrecte aussi ...


----------



## dafn

Non, prononcer le f final n'est pas standard au Québec. Je l'ai entendu quelques fois, mais c'est tout de même rare.


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

Merci pour cette précision dafn.


----------

